# Need help finding a holiday home for Lucky



## pepey05 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi
I have had lucky three weeks now and he is doing really well but under no circumstances can he be released,he is far too tame. We are due to go away in October for three nights and I need someone I can trust to look after him. I am from Scunthorpe and there is a well known fancier called Terry Mageechan but can't seem to find a way of getting hold of him. So anyone out there knows of him or anyone in my area could help,please do!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you are on Facebook, try through this group, may be you could get someone in your area to help with this bird :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------

